# Amistad (what's left of it) Report



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Cody and I headed for Amistad with the yaks to see if there was any water and fish left. Well we found the lake 57 feet down from normal and unrecognizable to anyone who's been there. It was crazy to see this huge lake down to almost a river again. Tough finding any coves left big enough to fish and 90% of the brush cover is no longer in the water. You can see how low the lake is in this shot up in Rough Canyon.



We did however find fish. Saturday had 30-40 mph winds which was tough to say the least in kayaks but we managed 3 healthy bass on soft plastics in a half afternoon around the Diablo East coves. Decided to head up to Rough Canyon for Sunday and that proved a good decision. Talked to 2 boats pulling out while we launched and they had caught zero! Headed south down the Devil's River to get into Rough Canyon...never knew there were trees like this hidden deep in Amistad...



Fished those trees hard in 20 foot of water and only managed one bass hookup but lost it. Found a small cave we could paddle into to cool off for a bit before heading into Rough Canyon...



Got into Rough Canyon and 1st fish ends up a nice catfish but I ain't complaining.



Then we started catching bass...





No monsters at first but I knew there had to be a bigger bass around. As dark was nearing the wind quit completely and we switched to Zara Spooks and Scum Frogs and started nailing them shallow. Finally managed a bigger bass on the Spook, a 6 pounder.



Around 11pm I had an explosion on the Spook and thought I had my 10 plus bass! Nope...too brown and WAY TOO MANY TEETH! Ended up with a 6-8 lb alligator gar. Never caught one on a topwater before.



That gar proved to be the last fish for the night. Tried again Monday but the winds were back making it tough. Manged a few more bass and called it a trip.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice pics and report. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Nice pictures and some nice fish. Nothing beats catching bass on top after dark! Hope you didn't run into any banditos. 
Mitch


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some great pictures....especially the one showing the water line. Amazing. At one time I was thinking of going to try the stripers there but doubt if many are left now.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the 2cool report and pictures!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good pictures and report.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

we fish Amistad several times a year, keep two boats and a travel trailer at Ruthies. think there are still lots of fish they just do not have anywhere to go now. pecos is still good and high bridge ramp is still open. box canyon is now closed. have heard stories but cannot confirm they are going to let the lake down to remove the original dam at devils lake. who know why? anybody in area got any info for the drain down? was that they had a gate stuck open but repaired in Feburary. really messing a good lake


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Gnfishin said:


> we fish Amistad several times a year, keep two boats and a travel trailer at Ruthies. think there are still lots of fish they just do not have anywhere to go now. pecos is still good and high bridge ramp is still open. box canyon is now closed. have heard stories but cannot confirm they are going to let the lake down to remove the original dam at devils lake. who know why? anybody in area got any info for the drain down? was that they had a gate stuck open but repaired in Feburary. really messing a good lake


Rangers there told me Mexico had been drawing on it for some time but it closed again recently. He told me they just got an email that the US is going to begin a draw this week (already happening now) and said it would be dropping almost 5 inches a day for a while. He never gave any specific reasons outside irrigation needs. He did say they found a road and bridge they didn't even know about previously. There is a huge observation area becoming exposed up on the point off Rough Canyon that was just 2 inches under the water...without the markers they put on it, it would be a doozie on lower units! I have not heard of any problems with any flood gates...except that they won't keep the dang things closed!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Report*

Outstanding report and photos. 
Thanks


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great report!!!! love the pics!! shame about the lack of water,,,,,,,,,


----------

